# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 400 : Canard PC, terre de contrastes

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 400.

----------


## Noel Malware

Cool

----------


## CryZy

Allez, balance le test de Disco Elysium.  :Bave:

----------


## Zodex

Ouais, et fais nous pas un "Tyranny" !  ::ninja::

----------


## Taï Lolo

Merci pour le test de AI The Somnium Files.

----------


## M.Rick75

Même si je n'ai pas un backlog non-euclidien, j'ai toujours des jeux au long cours en attente et c'est vraiment devenu rare que j’en achète le jour de la sortie (comme plein de gens).

Le test d'Izual est venu clore ce petit frétillement autour de Disco Elysium (quelqu'un sur le topic du jeu a lancé un Dico Elysium, ce qui me parait approprié) et cette question "je le prends tout de suite ou pas".
Bref, encore plus que la preview, ce test a tapé juste et j'ai hâte de voir tous les virages que va me proposer Disco Elysium. Vraiment hyper hâte.

Je vais aller voir le replay du stream pour patienter avant de me lancer dans l'aventure.

Edit:

----------


## Taï Lolo

Le test d'Eliza évoque zéro mécanique de jeu. C'est un VN purement "pousse-bouton" à la Steins Gate ? Pas de phases de réflexion, de gestion des choix ou autre chose pour pimenter comme dans Phoenix Wright, Danganronpa, Zero Escape ou 428 Shibuya Scramble ?

----------


## Noel Malware

Non pure VN
D'ailleurs, j'ai un peu modifié le "notre avis" pour que ce soit plus clair : "Eliza est l’équivalent d’un très bon épisode de Black Mirror, sous forme d’un visual novel (donc sans le moindre gameplay)"

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, est-ce que ca valait la peine de consacrer un article  à un truc qui n'est pas vraiment un jeu (0 gameplay) sachant que vous êtes déjà obligés de faire l'impasse sur pas mal de jeux vu la période chargée?

C'est pas un reproche, juste une question.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Du coup, est-ce que ca valait la peine de consacrer un article  à un truc qui n'est pas vraiment un jeu (0 gameplay) sachant que vous êtes déjà obligés de faire l'impasse sur pas mal de jeux vu la période chargée?
> 
> C'est pas un reproche, juste une question.


C'est le dernier jeu de Zachtronics, dont les précédents ont une moyenne de note qui doit être entre 8 et 9 et sont unanimement reconnu comme super bien pensés, avec des mécaniques parfaitement huilées. 
Donc ne serait-ce que pour dire que c'est un pur VN, ça vaut le coup d'en parler, puisqu'il doit y avoir pas mal de joueurs curieux ou intéressés.

----------


## Noel Malware

Pour moi oui. Le VN est un genre très particulier du jeu vidéo, mais il en fait partie (d'ailleurs, c'est bien vendu sur Steam, pas ailleurs). Dans le genre, celui-ci est très particulier, parce que c'est Zachtronics, parce que c'est pas japonais, et parce que c'est plutôt très bien, même sans gameplay.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Heuu Noël, tu sais qu'un rédacteur CPC ne se lève pas avant 13h00 normalement ? Tu es vraiment un élément perturbateur.   ::O:

----------


## Franky Mikey

On dit "disruptif".  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Heuu Noël, tu sais qu'un rédacteur CPC ne se lève pas avant 13h00 normalement ? Tu es vraiment un élément perturbateur.


Qui te dit qu'il s'est couché  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Kaelis

La rédaction est aux Seychelles en vrai. Ils ont un décor pour les streams pour faire croire qu'ils sont encore en France  ::ninja::

----------


## Noel Malware

> Heuu Noël, tu sais qu'un rédacteur CPC ne se lève pas avant 13h00 normalement ? Tu es vraiment un élément perturbateur.


Toutes mes confuses

----------


## Getz

Y aura-t-il un petit quelque chose pour fêter le 400ème numéro? C'est une surprise?

----------


## Zodex

> Y aura-t-il un petit quelque chose pour fêter le 400ème numéro? C'est une surprise?


Sebum a confirmé qu'il y aurait 400 pages.

 ::ninja::

----------


## JPS

Bah.. Ce sera juste comme un double numéro façon "Joystick" de la grande époque.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

Très bon dossier "Du Gamergate à l'élection de Donald Trump" 
Percutant, pertinent et passionnant et se terminant par une note optimiste malgré la montagne d'horreurs déversée en première partie.

----------


## Praetor

> Bah.. Ce sera juste comme un double numéro façon "Joystick" de la grande époque.


Dans l'émission de ce soir Sébum a dit qu'il y aurait le nombre de pages habituel.

----------


## Alys

> Très bon dossier "Du Gamergate à l'élection de Donald Trump" 
> Percutant, pertinent et passionnant et se terminant par une note optimiste malgré la montagne d'horreurs déversée en première partie.


Marrant car personnellement, quels que soient les mérites documentaires du début de l'article par ailleurs, cette dernière partie m'a affligée. Surtout de la part de Sébum, qui m'a habituée à plus de hauteur de vue.

Parler de "bataille culturelle", et sanctifier par là même la binarité du débat entre SJW et gamergateux, on fait difficilement moins subtil. A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'écrire un tract mais, personnellement, j'attends autre-chose quand je lis un article qui se targue d'être analytique.

----------


## Syphil

L'article d'Izual était déjà consternant dans son genre, dans la droite ligne de ce que l'idéologie dominante peut produire en terme de propagande lourdingue et démago.

C'est plein de biais, comme le fait de présenter la sous représentation des femmes dans l'industrie du JV comme une preuve avérée d'une oppression (forcément masculine) manifeste, alors qu'il n'est pas interdit de penser que si certains métiers, notamment les plus techniques, présentent moins de femmes, c'est peut-être tout simplement parce que ça les attire moins, pour des questions de structurations psycho-affectives différentes par exemple.

Vous ferez bien ce que vous voulez, mais je préférerais largement que vous gardiez vos opinions politiques pour vous plutôt que d'essayer de nous les refourguer en douce via des articles faussement neutres.

----------


## Eldred

Dans ce cas. 

Remettez-moi un article sur la psycho affectichose. Sur 16 pages.

----------


## copychat

> Marrant car personnellement, quels que soient les mérites documentaires du début de l'article par ailleurs, cette dernière partie m'a affligée. Surtout de la part de Sébum, qui m'a habituée à plus de hauteur de vue.
> 
> Parler de "bataille culturelle", et sanctifier par là même la binarité du débat entre SJW et gamergateux, on fait difficilement moins subtil. A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'écrire un tract mais, personnellement, j'attends autre-chose quand je lis un article qui se targue d'être analytique.


C'est marrant (ou triste?) mais ton commentaire et celui de Syphil montre que ce genre d'articles a tout à fait sa place dans CPC. Soit vous n'avez pas lu, soit vous n'avez pas compris ou ne voulez pas comprendre ce qui est écrit.
Il n'est écrit nulle part que la bataille culturelle se doit d'être binaire, et encore moins entre SJW et gamergateux.
De même, il n'est écrit nulle part dans l'article d'Izual qu'il y a moins de femmes dans le JV parce qu'elles y sont opressées mais justement qu'elles y sont oppressées parce qu'elles sont moins nombreuses. Ça n'a rien à voir...

----------


## Alys

> C'est marrant (ou triste?) mais ton commentaire et celui de Syphil montre que ce genre d'articles a tout à fait sa place dans CPC. Soit vous n'avez pas lu, soit vous n'avez pas compris ou ne voulez pas comprendre ce qui est écrit.
> Il n'est écrit nulle part que la bataille culturelle se doit d'être binaire, et encore moins entre SJW et gamergateux.
> De même, il n'est écrit nulle part dans l'article d'Izual qu'il y a moins de femmes dans le JV parce qu'elles y sont opressées mais justement qu'elles y sont oppressées parce qu'elles sont moins nombreuses. Ça n'a rien à voir...


Ah oui, toujours cet argument formidable : quand on n'est pas d'accord, c'est forcément qu'on n'a pas compris (en gros, je suis conne), ou qu'on ne veut pas comprendre (en gros, je suis de droite)  ::ninja:: 

Preuve de ma bonne volonté, j'ai attentivement relu l'article. Eh ben... je maintiens ma position.

Si tu relis mon post, tu noteras que le simple fait de parler de bataille culturelle me hérisse. Quel que soit le "camp" qui la brandisse, d'ailleurs : les débilos qui pourrissent le forum Steam de _Life is Strange_ parce que "scandale !! des filles !! et en plus elles sont GOUINES !  :Cell:  *océan de bave sur un clavier aux LED rouges clignotantes* " m'affligent autant que les twittos qui râlent parce qu'un développeur white cishet a fait de l'appropriation culturelle tout en _mansplainant_ son _manspreading_.
Je n'emploie pas le mot de camp sans dessein, d'ailleurs : car qui dit bataille dit camp, et chacun semble toujours sommé de choisir le sien. Qui est "l'ouverture VS le fascisme" ou "le bon sens VS la décadence sociétale", selon qui parle. Chacun avec sa définition bien arrangeante de la liberté d'expression, évidemment.

Eh ben cette vision des choses m'afflige, voilà. J'ai encore le droit de le dire, me semble-t-il. Et je pense que tu as tort de dire que Sébum est plus nuancé dans ses propos que "SJW VS Gamergate". Tous les exemples qu'il donne pour montrer ce que le jeu vidéo pourrait engendrer de positif le pointe avec une grosse flèche rouge, même si je te concède qu'il ne le dit jamais clairement :
- "Théorie _queer_".
- "Concepts de la lutte pour la justice sociale, comme celui de privilège et d'allié".
- Exemple de la nana trans qui trouve le courage de transitionner en jouant à _Fallout 4_.
- Paragraphe sur la possibilité de s'affranchir de ses carcans mentaux en jouant "d'autres identités" que la sienne.  Soit j'imagine - mais, au vu des exemples donnés, je pense que chacun pourra convenir que mon "imagination" est limitée - une autre couleur de peau, un autre sexe/genre, un handicap, etc.

Et, je conclue par une citation de l'article : "Parce qu'il offre de nouveaux possibles, parce qu'il constitue, à la fois loisir de masse et territoire d'expérimentation accessible à toutes et à tous et largement distribué, un terrain idéal pour écrire les fictions qui nous aideront à inventer demain, le jeu vidéo est destiné à être l'un des lieux de la bataille culturelle."

Rien que ça.

Donc en gros, "Steve Banon a récupéré XX milliers de jeunes hommes en utilisant leur loisir, et ça c'était pas bien. Mais c'est pas grave, les gars : on peut faire la même chose, mais avec les idées qu'on préfère  ::w00t::  "
Ça fait plaisir de voir les idéaux démocratiques à l’œuvre, dites donc.

En conclusion, si c'est la position que Sébum entend défendre, c'est son droit le plus strict. De même que, en tant que lectrice, il me semble qu'il est dans mon droit de dire que je trouve ça con.
Ta réaction en mode "t'es conne ou t'es facho" me semble, en revanche, caractéristique de l'hystérisation collective du débat, que je regrette.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Allez, balance le test de Disco Elysium.





> Même si je n'ai pas un backlog non-euclidien, j'ai toujours des jeux au long cours en attente et c'est vraiment devenu rare que j’en achète le jour de la sortie (comme plein de gens).
> 
> Le test d'Izual est venu clore ce petit frétillement autour de Disco Elysium (quelqu'un sur le topic du jeu a lancé un Dico Elysium, ce qui me parait approprié) et cette question "je le prends tout de suite ou pas".
> Bref, encore plus que la preview, ce test a tapé juste et j'ai hâte de voir tous les virages que va me proposer Disco Elysium. Vraiment hyper hâte.
> 
> Je vais aller voir le replay du stream pour patienter avant de me lancer dans l'aventure.
> 
> Edit:


Je crois que c'est la première fois que je vois Canard PC cité sur une page Steam.




> “An adventure of incalculable scope that exudes mastery and undermines absolutely everything that Western role-playing has produced over the past twenty years.”
> 10/10 – Canard PC

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a un magnifique "Ça tue le slip" sur la page française de Trials Fusion  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol:: 

Si avec ça il ne  s'en est pas vendu des brouettes je comprends pas !

----------


## Zodex

> Je crois que c'est la première fois que je vois Canard PC cité sur une page Steam.


Ça aurait eu encore plus de gueule si c'était écrit à la fin "review written by this crazy ass guy who wrote an entire book about the Fallout series."

----------


## Praetor

> elles y sont oppressées parce qu'elles sont moins nombreuses


Une minorité est toujours oppressée?

----------


## taxalot

Une minorité se ressent toujours oppressée, en tout cas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et, je conclue par une citation de l'article : "Parce qu'il offre de nouveaux possibles, parce qu'il constitue, à la fois loisir de masse et territoire d'expérimentation accessible à toutes et à tous et largement distribué, un terrain idéal pour écrire les fictions qui nous aideront à inventer demain, le jeu vidéo est destiné à être l'un des lieux de la bataille culturelle."
> 
> Rien que ça.
> 
> Donc en gros, "Steve Banon a récupéré XX milliers de jeunes hommes en utilisant leur loisir, et ça c'était pas bien. Mais c'est pas grave, les gars : on peut faire la même chose, mais avec les idées qu'on préfère  "
> Ça fait plaisir de voir les idéaux démocratiques à l’œuvre, dites donc.


Ce "en gros" est une caricature grossière et maladroite, qui dessert ton message en allant à l'encontre de ce que tu dis avant. En particulier le "mais c'est pas grave", où tu sous-entends que Sebum se fout de ce qu'a fait Banon, alors que tu cites un dossier qu'il a écrit dans un magazine pour le porter à la connaissance des lecteurs.

"Inventer demain" dans le jeu vidéo n'a rien à voir avec imposer son point de vue sur la société ou la culture, sauf à appliquer une grille de lecture qui caractérise Sebum comme fasciste, ce que tu dénonces à côté. Je suis confusion.

----------


## Alys

> Ce "en gros" est une caricature grossière et maladroite, qui dessert ton message en allant à l'encontre de ce que tu dis avant. En particulier le "mais c'est pas grave", où tu sous-entends que Sebum se fout de ce qu'a fait Banon, alors que tu cites un dossier qu'il a écrit dans un magazine pour le porter à la connaissance des lecteurs.
> 
> "Inventer demain" dans le jeu vidéo n'a rien à voir avec imposer son point de vue sur la société ou la culture, sauf à appliquer une grille de lecture qui caractérise Sebum comme fasciste, ce que tu dénonces à côté. Je suis confusion.


Je pense que l'ironie de cette partie de mon message t'a échappée (en même temps, c'est un peu de ma faute : mêler humour et sujet sensible débouche rarement sur un grand moment de compréhension mutuelle  ::lol::  ).

Je ne sous-entends absolument pas que Sébum se fout de ce qu'a fait Banon, je pense qu'il le déplore (et moi aussi, pour ce que ça vaut). C'est justement parce que je comprends bien qu'il ne s'en fout pas que je critique ce qu'il dit ensuite. Qui se résume grossièrement par "il y a une bataille culturelle dans laquelle les idées que j'estime progressistes peuvent contre-attaquer par le biais du jeu vidéo".
Je n'aime pas galvauder le terme de fasciste, qui a un sens historique précis avant d'être une insulte sur les réseaux sociaux, mais oui, j'imagine que ma position rejoint l'idée que tu as derrière la tête : partir du principe qu'il y a une bataille culturelle et qu'il convient de créer les armes (ici, des jeux) pour la gagner est une idée qui me dérange profondément. 

Il y a une différence entre apprécier la portée intellectuelle d'une œuvre culturelle et vouloir en faire une arme.




EDIT : Histoire d'être bien claire, ce qui me pose problème n'est pas une tentation autoritaire de Sébum dans son coin, c'est l'hystérisation et l'extrême polarisation du débat qui permettent à quelqu'un de pas trop con comme lui de sortir des énormités pareilles.

----------


## Praetor

> Une minorité se ressent toujours oppressée, en tout cas.


Même quand c'est la minorité qui a le pouvoir?  ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

> Même quand c'est la minorité qui a le pouvoir?


Ben oui. Merci de le rappeler. https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...8585_3234.html

L'article date de 4 ans mais est toujours d’actualité.

----------


## Molina

> Je pense que l'ironie de cette partie de mon message t'a échappée (en même temps, c'est un peu de ma faute : mêler humour et sujet sensible débouche rarement sur un grand moment de compréhension mutuelle  ).
> 
> Je ne sous-entends absolument pas que Sébum se fout de ce qu'a fait Banon, je pense qu'il le déplore (et moi aussi, pour ce que ça vaut). C'est justement parce que je comprends bien qu'il ne s'en fout pas que je critique ce qu'il dit ensuite. Qui se résume grossièrement par "il y a une bataille culturelle dans laquelle les idées que j'estime progressistes peuvent contre-attaquer par le biais du jeu vidéo".
> Je n'aime pas galvauder le terme de fasciste, qui a un sens historique précis avant d'être une insulte sur les réseaux sociaux, mais oui, j'imagine que ma position rejoint l'idée que tu as derrière la tête : partir du principe qu'il y a une bataille culturelle et qu'il convient de créer les armes (ici, des jeux*) pour la gagner est une idée qui me dérange profondément.* 
> 
> Il y a une différence entre apprécier la portée intellectuelle d'une œuvre culturelle et vouloir en faire une arme.
> 
> EDIT : Histoire d'être bien claire, ce qui me pose problème n'est pas une tentation autoritaire de Sébum dans son coin, c'est l'hystérisation et l'extrême polarisation du débat qui permettent à quelqu'un de pas trop con comme lui de sortir des énormités pareilles.


C'est un peu ici qu'il faudra expliciter parce que je ne vois pas en quoi c'est dérangeant. C'est un peu comme si LFS écrivait un article pour dire "Rholalala... L'extrême droite s'est emparé du cinéma pour faire de la propagande, et pourquoi l'autre camps ne pourrait pas faire la même chose ?".

----------


## Alys

> C'est un peu ici qu'il faudra expliciter parce que je ne vois pas en quoi c'est dérangeant. C'est un peu comme si LFS écrivait un article pour dire "Rholalala... L'extrême droite s'est emparé du cinéma pour faire de la propagande, et pourquoi l'autre camps ne pourrait pas faire la même chose ?".


Là on va toucher mes limites, parce que je ne comprends pas comment tu peux ne pas voir ce qui est dérangeant dans le fait de faire de la propagande, même pour une idée qu'on aime bien  ::huh:: 
Et on est d'accord que ça marche pareil pour le cinéma, la BD ou les cartes Pokémon.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Même quand c'est la minorité qui a le pouvoir?


Je voulais faire une blague avec l'Afrique du Sud, tu me coupes l'herbe sous le pied. Un peu.

----------


## gros_bidule

Sérieusement, c'est chiant quand le topic part en couille comme ça, avec des arguments à base de "énormité", "propagande", et du "haaa oui mais en fait *_ironie_*  :;):   :;):   :;): " pour essayer de se dédouaner.

----------


## Alys

> Sérieusement, c'est chiant quand le topic part en couille comme ça, avec des arguments à base de "énormité", "propagande", et du "haaa oui mais en fait *_ironie_*   " pour essayer de se dédouaner.


Du coup, comment ça se passe, on ne doit participer que pour les cœurs avec les pieds ? 
Je vois bien que le truc part en shitstorm, et c'était pas mon délire à la base mais, quand on produit des articles de fond, on peut s'attendre à recevoir des critiques sur ledit fond, non ?

(Et sinon, je vais arrêter de répondre car j'ai l'impression de parler chinois : je ne me suis dédouanée de rien en trois posts, j'ai juste essayé d'expliciter une position qui semble en permanence vouloir être prise pour ce qu'elle n'est pas, et c'est un peu usant.)

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est un peu ici qu'il faudra expliciter parce que je ne vois pas en quoi c'est dérangeant. C'est un peu comme si LFS écrivait un article pour dire "Rholalala... L'extrême droite s'est emparé du cinéma pour faire de la propagande, et pourquoi l'autre camps ne pourrait pas faire la même chose ?".


Je trouve, comme Alys, que cette interprétation est dérangeante. Mais ce n'est pas comme ça que je comprends ce qu'a écrit LFS.

----------


## Syphil

Puis sur ces sujets on a toujours l'impression d'être pris à témoin par les médias et les politiques, comme si finalement la bien nommée majorité silencieuse ne choisissait non seulement jamais les débats de société qu'on lui impose mais que ceux-ci ne correspondaient même pas à ses préoccupations et à ses intérêts réels (beaucoup plus sociaux et pragmatiques que sociétaux et culturels.)

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Du coup, comment ça se passe, on ne doit participer que pour les cœurs avec les pieds ? 
> Je vois bien que le truc part en shitstorm, et c'était pas mon délire à la base mais, quand on produit des articles de fond, on peut s'attendre à recevoir des critiques sur ledit fond, non ?
> 
> (Et sinon, je vais arrêter de répondre car j'ai l'impression de parler chinois : je ne me suis dédouanée de rien en trois posts, j'ai juste essayé d'expliciter une position qui semble en permanence vouloir être prise pour ce qu'elle n'est pas, et c'est un peu usant.)


Tu as pas à te justifier. Perso, des articles sur ces thématiques, je les aurais lus il y a quelques mois par pure curiosité alors que j'en ai rien à carrer de Trump ou du Gamergate. Maintenant, je préfère les zapper directement pour les raisons que Syphil et toi avez très bien expliquées dans vos premiers posts. Ce que j'en ai vu dans l'émission, ça m'a déjà suffi.

----------


## Kaelis

Dans les news, il y a peut-être une faute de frappe :




> les développeurs de Rocket League ont vu leur patron [...] *monter* sur une estrade.

----------


## Ruvon

> Dans les news, il y a peut-être une faute de frappe :


Je n'ai pas la phrase complète, mais ce que tu quotes ne me semble pas être une faute.

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a écrit "montrer" dans l'article, j'ai proposé une correction en gras  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a écrit "montrer" dans l'article, j'ai proposé une correction en gras


Ah  ::ninja::  C'est plus clair effectivement  :;): 

D'ailleurs si ce R en trop s'était retrouvé un peu plus loin, la news aurait été encore plus épique :




> *monter* sur une estrade. Faisant claquer sa b*R*aguette sur un dessin de lootbox barrée d'une croix rouge


 ::ninja::

----------


## dark_pingouin

Sympa de suggérer aux lecteurs d'acheter un climatiseur pour lutter contre le réchauffement climatique de leur chambre...
Vous pourrez ressortir l’article dans 10 ans pour les futurs lecteurs de CPC (si il en reste), il suffira de changer "42", par "45".

Vous en avez d'autres des plans comme ça ?  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Une minorité se ressent toujours oppressée, en tout cas.


Je sais pas... à mon boulot (dans la santé) on est à peu près 15% d'hommes, à priori on le vit plutôt bien.

----------


## Mephist0o0

> Puis sur ces sujets on a toujours l'impression d'être pris à témoin par les médias et les politiques, comme si finalement la bien nommée majorité silencieuse ne choisissait non seulement jamais les débats de société qu'on lui impose mais que ceux-ci ne correspondaient même pas à ses préoccupations et à ses intérêts réels (beaucoup plus sociaux et pragmatiques que sociétaux et culturels.)


C'est vraiment bien dit.

----------


## Grhyll

Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais en gros ce que veut dire ce paragraphe c'est "Arrêtez de nous bassiner avec les oppressions que des gens subissent parce que moi je ne les subis pas et ça ne m'intéresse donc pas" ?

----------


## Zodex

> Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais en gros ce que veut dire ce paragraphe c'est "Arrêtez de nous bassiner avec les oppressions que des gens subissent parce que moi je ne les subis pas et ça ne m'intéresse donc pas" ?


C'est ça. Il semblerait même que ce que nous appelons "oppression", soit considéré pour certains et certaines comme n'étant qu'un "débat de société", que ces pauvres hères subissent de la part des médias et des politiques. C'est navrant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est passionnant. On est carrément plus dans le sujet du numéro 400 par contre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est passionnant. On est carrément plus dans le sujet du numéro 400 par contre.


Vu que t'es le seul à le remarquer, tu peux nous parler de l'oppression que tu subis sur ce topic ?

----------


## kilfou

Y a u truc un peu festif pour le 400, comme ça a pu l'être comme pour les autres numéros à chiffres ronds ?

----------


## znokiss

Genre le numéro 200 qu'on n'arrive à ranger dans aucune étagère..  ::P:

----------


## Jul Marston

> Une minorité se ressent toujours oppressée, en tout cas.


Pauvres milliardaires  ::'(:

----------


## GhostDog29

Personnellement, un paragraphe m'a vraiment interpellé : 

_« Mitchell Henderson, un garçon de 13 ans dont la mort a beaucoup amusé le forum. Dans son livre This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things!, l'essayiste David Carol revient sur cet épisode, qu'il juge fondateur. "De tous les facteurs qui ont contribué à l'intérêt des trolls pour la mort de Mitchell Henderson, le plus évident a été la recherche de dissociation émotionnelle, que le psychologue John Suler considère comme un des piliers de la désinhibition des comportements en ligne. Dans le monde des trolls, la dissociation prend la forme d'une barrière émotionnelle entre celui qui cible et celui qui est ciblé. [...] Peu importent les circonstances, les émotions sont perçues comme des pièges, à exploiter chez les autres et à réprimer en soi. [...] De cette position quasiment solipsiste, encore renforcée par l'anonymat, les trolls peuvent ignorer le contexte émotionnel d'une histoire, et la souffrance qu'ils causent. [...] Tout ce qui compte est la punchline." »_

J'ai tout de suite pensé à la « news » de la page 4 du numéro précédent de Canard PC, une vanne pourrie et déplacée sur la mort d'un gosse de 4 ans au Texas tué par son frère… vachement marrant ! Il est intéressant de relire ce paragraphe de Sébum au regard de cette « news ». Chacun voit midi à sa porte…

Mis à part cela, j'ai bien aimé l'article de Sébum. Bon après, on sait à quoi s'attendre lorsque Canard PC veut faire de la politique. Quand on lit Donald Trump dans le titre, on sait bien que ce n'est pas pour nous y vanter les résultats économiques du Trumpisme - pourtant globalement très bons (croissance, ré-industrialisation, chômage au plus bas depuis un demi-siècle, y compris au sein de la communauté afro-américaine…) -, mais pour y parler extrême droite, racisme et terrorisme, comme dans n'importe quel journal de gauche. L'analyse sémantique du texte révèle un ton péremptoire et extrêmement négatif.

C'est, selon moi, le gros point faible du magazine, aussi pertinent en matière vidéoludique qu'il est au ras des pâquerettes en matière de politique… C'est un mélange entre Libération, le Monde et Marianne, sans oublier la petite touche Mediapart et, _last but not least_, Charlie Hebdo, autrefois pseudo-transgressif, aujourd'hui si tristement conformiste. Tous ces médias, reliques d'une époque révolue, sont d'ailleurs sous perfusion subventionnée, puisqu'ils n'intéressent plus personne. De grands auteurs de gauche comme Christopher Lasch, Michel Clouscard ou même Michéa annoncent, chacun à leur manière et depuis très longtemps, le naufrage inéluctable de cette gauche sociétale adepte de la religion du progrès, naufrage qui est en train d'avoir lieu sous nos yeux. Je doute donc que ce soit l'exemple à suivre, mais bon…

Y.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais même pas vu le bandeau en haut de la page, c'est pas heureux effectivement.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est, selon moi, le gros point faible du magazine, aussi pertinent en matière vidéoludique qu'il est au ras des pâquerettes en matière de politique… C'est un mélange entre Libération, le Monde et Marianne, sans oublier la petite touche Mediapart et, _last but not least_, Charlie Hebdo, autrefois pseudo-transgressif, aujourd'hui si tristement conformiste. Tous ces médias, reliques d'une époque révolue, sont d'ailleurs sous perfusion subventionnée, puisqu'ils n'intéressent plus personne. De grands auteurs de gauche comme Christopher Lasch, Michel Clouscard ou même Michéa annoncent, chacun à leur manière et depuis très longtemps, le naufrage inéluctable de cette gauche sociétale adepte de la religion du progrès, naufrage qui est en train d'avoir lieu sous nos yeux. Je doute donc que ce soit l'exemple à suivre, mais bon…
> 
> Y.


La réalité c'est qu'on ne lit pas Canard PC pour la politique.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Puis sur ces sujets on a toujours l'impression d'être pris à témoin par les médias et les politiques, comme si finalement la bien nommée majorité silencieuse ne choisissait non seulement jamais les débats de société qu'on lui impose mais que ceux-ci ne correspondaient même pas à ses préoccupations et à ses intérêts réels (beaucoup plus sociaux et pragmatiques que sociétaux et culturels.)


La fameuse majorité silencieuse qui veut juste payer moins d'impôts et avoir la télé mais qui s'en fout des mécaniques d'oppression et des problèmes rencontrés par le reste de la population. (Sociaux et pragmatiques, mdr, ce niveau)

(Bon dossier au demeurant, très complet, qui arrive à être positif. La dynamique actuelle aurait tendance à me rendre négatif là dessus, force à Sebum d'avoir réussi à voir du bien dans l'avenir)

Force au gars qu'a cité Marianne et Charlie Hebdo comme magazines de gauche aussi, bravo, c'est cool 2003 hein ? Vivement la PS3.

----------


## Ruvon

> La fameuse majorité silencieuse qui veut juste payer moins d'impôts et avoir la télé mais qui s'en fout des mécaniques d'oppression et des problèmes rencontrés par le reste de la population. (Sociaux et pragmatiques, mdr, ce niveau)
> 
> (Bon dossier au demeurant, très complet, qui arrive à être positif. La dynamique actuelle aurait tendance à me rendre négatif là dessus, force à Kahn Lust d'avoir réussi à voir du bien dans l'avenir)


C'est Sebum.

Ah j'ai reçu le N°400 ce matin ! J'ai bien fait de mettre l'adresse de mon taf pour la livraison, ça me fait toujours autant marrer de le déballer lors de notre réunion quotidienne, au milieu des dossiers techniques et des commandes  :Mellow2: 

Après je bosse avec un joueur de Football Manager, un joueur de World of Tanks et un autre sur PS4. Sur 6 personnes, ça fait une belle proportion de gamers.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> La réalité c'est qu'on ne lit pas Canard PC pour la politique.


Que tu* ne lis pas.

Un avis un minimum engagé (sinon ce n'est pas vraiment un avis) sera toujours "politique". Et perso les points de vue développés par Ivan ou les rédacteurs, qu'il s'agisse de prises de recul sur le marché du JV ou de considérations plus directement en lien à une actualité polémique comme c'est le cas ici, m'intéressent beaucoup. Même si je suis loin d'être toujours d'accord et que j'ai occasionnellement à y redire. Heureusement, d'ailleurs : le propre d'un point de vue étant qu'il n'éclaire qu'une partie de la réalité et qu'il y en a d'autres possibles. 

Que mon cher canard pense, essaie à l'occasion de faire réfléchir au risque de faire réagir, je suis pour. Je peux aussi comprendre qu'on veuille le lire uniquement pour les tests, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas, par exemple... uniquement... lire... les tests ? Perso je ne pense pas trop exagérer en disant que 80 à 90% des jeux couverts en test ou en preview ne m'intéressent pas (même si j'en lis tout de même la plupart), mais que par contre je ne fais jamais l'impasse sur un dossier ou un article de fond, parce que je trouve que c'est là que s'y exprime de manière privilégiée une partie du supplément d'âme du mag'.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est Sebum.


Bordel. :

Désolé aux parties offensées.  :Emo: 




> Un avis un minimum engagé (sinon ce n'est pas vraiment un avis) sera toujours "politique".


On peut relacher un petit "tout est politique" pour la route, mais la dernière fois ça avait compliqué la vie de la modération.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Que tu* ne lis pas.


Ah si si ! Je lis Canard PC pour la politique ! Et quand je veux un avis sur les jeux vidéos et leur monde j'ouvre Valeurs Actuelles.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ah si si ! Je lis Canard PC pour la politique ! Et quand je veux un avis sur les jeux vidéos et leur monde j'ouvre Valeurs Actuelles.


 :tired:  C'est pas faute d'avoir essayé d'expliquer et de nuancer.

----------


## Ruvon

@Alt236 (je sais qu'il ne passe pas par ici, mais bon) : je suis toujours étonné quand je lis que l'interface de l'EGS est "limpide" (et son catalogue "excellentissime", mais ça c'est plus subjectif) à l'inverse de celle de Steam.

N'ayant aucun souci à trouver des jeux qui ont l'air bons "en apparence" (ce que tu trouves bien sur l'EGS) sur Steam avec les outils proposés, je me dis qu'on a pas tous la même utilisation du site.

Mais que tout balancer sur *une seule page* sans (jusqu'à il y a quelques jours du moins, la MAJ récente dont personne ne parle puisque personne ne parcourt le magasin d'Epic, sans doute parce qu'il est trop pratique  ::ninja::  ) aucun tri ni tag ni rien, avec un ordre aléatoire (ou suivant le choix d'Epic ou celui qui a payé le plus, va savoir pourquoi et selon quels critères certains sont mis en avant et d'autres relégués en fond de page... tiens, l'inverse de Steam qui recommande suivant les goûts de tes amis ou tes jeux déjà joués  ::siffle::  ), soit considéré comme une bonne idée et un moyen pratique et fonctionnel pour les clients, sans wishlist ou moyen de suivre les MAJ, j'avoue que ça me surprend.

Après je suis très content que ton article évoque Itch.io que je défends dès que possible (et qui reverse au moins 90% des revenus à l'éditeur / développeur, tiens tiens...) et sur lequel on trouve nombre de jeux très bien notés dans Canard PC (et souvent fournis avec une clé Steam). La réflexion qui accompagne la promenade est très intéressante.

----------


## GhostDog29

> La réalité c'est qu'on ne lit pas Canard PC pour la politique.


Tout à fait ! Et c'est bien dommage, étant donné que cela représente une part non négligeable du magazine.

----------


## GhostDog29

> Force au gars qu'a cité Marianne et Charlie Hebdo comme magazines de gauche aussi


Merci ! C'est important la force. Force à toi aussi !

On est d'accord, ces deux rédactions n'ont de gauche que la réputation (mais, qu'on le veuille ou non, les fondateurs de Marianne viennent du communisme, tout comme Cavanna, qui vient, me semble-t-il, de la gauche). Les 3 auteurs pré-cités (Lasch, Clouscard et Michéa) ont justement démontré à travers leurs travaux que la frange libérale-libertaire de la gauche n'est que trahison et soumission, et se situe à des années-lumière des intérêts de la classe ouvrière et de la classe moyenne de manière générale.

Le problème, c'est justement que cette frange libérale-libertaire domine le paysage médiatique et politique français de gauche…

----------


## Pierronamix

> Merci ! C'est important la force. Force à toi aussi !
> 
> On est d'accord, ces deux rédactions n'ont de gauche que la réputation (mais, qu'on le veuille ou non, les fondateurs de Marianne viennent du communisme, tout comme Cavanna, qui vient, me semble-t-il, de la gauche). Les 3 auteurs pré-cités (Lasch, Clouscard et Michéa) ont justement démontré à travers leurs travaux que la frange libérale-libertaire de la gauche n'est que trahison et soumission, et se situe à des années-lumière des intérêts de la classe ouvrière et de la classe moyenne de manière générale.
> 
> Le problème, c'est justement que cette frange libérale-libertaire domine le paysage médiatique et politique français de gauche…


Ouais non mais ils sont pas considérés comme de gauche, c'est des trucs de droite maintenant. Fin la dernière une de Charlie Hebdo est assez claire je pense. Par contre oui, ils dominent le paysage médiatique avec le reste des publi de droites. (Vu que les publi de gauche y en a euh....)

----------


## LHarmonica

> je suis toujours étonné quand je lis que l'interface de l'EGS est "limpide" (et son catalogue "excellentissime", mais ça c'est plus subjectif) à l'inverse de celle de Steam.


Je suis totalement d'accord avec Ruvon sur ce point. Sur Steam, n'importe qui peut y trouver ce qu'il cherche, en utilisant un minimum les outils à disposition (tags, moteur de recherche, suggestions basées sur les potes et les genres suivis... la complexe modernité du truc !). Je trouve que leur reprocher la taille du catalogue, ça revient à gueuler contre Amazon ou CDiscount pour les mêmes raisons. Ça n'a pas vraiment de sens, vu que les outils pour s'y retrouver efficacement sont bien présents. En tout cas, je n'y ai jamais eu le moindre problème, ni sur les boutiques tierces qui vendent des clés, d'ailleurs.

Je suis pour la curation, ce que Valve a proposé il y a pas mal de temps, mais dont pas grand monde ne s'est emparé dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Je suis aussi pour des outils performants permettant à ceux qui s'en donnent un minimum la peine de trouver leur bonheur. Et pour les avis de joueurs qui, là encore en prenant un peu le temps et en ayant un minimum de recul critique, permettent de se faire une bonne idée sur un titre (en complément de la presse).

Après, on est je pense tous d'accord là-dessus, la question du volume énorme de jeux sortant sur steam reste un problème, surtout en termes de qualité des jeux qui sortent. La curation en amont, comme sur l'EGS ou même GoG (en tout cas ça semble mieux contrôlé que chez Steam) est certainement une bonne chose. Ceci dit, je ne sais pas s'il s'en vend, de ces jeux des "poubelles de Steam". Il y a peut-être un public qui est content de les trouver, aussi...

----------


## Syphil

> La fameuse majorité silencieuse qui veut juste payer moins d'impôts et avoir la télé mais qui s'en fout des mécaniques d'oppression et des problèmes rencontrés par le reste de la population. (Sociaux et pragmatiques, mdr, ce niveau)


La majorité des gens subit déjà une oppression, c'est pas pour rien qu'à ses débuts le mouvement gilets jaunes (dont je rappelle que près de la moitié était des femmes) a remporté une si large adhésion populaire, parce que la plupart des gens se sont reconnus dans leurs souffrances et leurs problèmes rencontrés au quotidien et par cette impression partagée d'une qualité de vie qui se dégrade de plus en plus. Faudrait sortir un peu de ta bulle au lieu de venir faire le péteux de service sur internet.

----------


## Argha

La "manif pour tous sauf eux" a eu un certain "succès" aussi.

Laissez mon coincoin tranquille.  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

Je remercie la rédaction d'avoir mis le dossier de Mr Chat en ligne, ça m'aurait un peu embêté de passer à coté de ça, même si le format n'est pas adapté aux internet. Je préfère avoir cette "moins pire des solutions" que de ne pas l'avoir du tout. Merci, et à tout' pour l'émission !  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah, il est excellent (et hilarant) ce dossier  ::):

----------


## Talfos

> Ouais non mais ils sont pas considérés comme de gauche, c'est des trucs de droite maintenant. Fin la dernière une de Charlie Hebdo est assez claire je pense. Par contre oui, ils dominent le paysage médiatique avec le reste des publi de droites. (Vu que les publi de gauche y en a euh....)


C'est mignon ces gens qui découvrent en 2019 que les anarchistes sont de fervents anti-religieux.  ::):

----------


## Woulfo

Je n'avais pas acheté le magazine depuis longtemps (deux ans minimum), et c'est avec grand plaisir que je vous ai relu avec ce numéro 400.

J'y ai retrouvé ce que j'aimais : une chouette écriture au service des news et tests, des dossiers très intéressants.

L'amour retrouvé.  ::ninja:: 

Non, sans dec', merci en tout cas, continuez comme ça !  :Mellow2:

----------


## vectra

Je viens de l'acheter sans avoir eu le temps de l'ouvrir.
J'avoue être très déçu par la couv'. Pour le n°400, je m'étais attendu à un exploit de Couly, ou au moins à un dessin de Couly.
Là, comment dire...
Non seulement c'est très 'emballage noname' comme couverture, mais en plus on a droit aux illustrations de jeux pour débiles (League of Machin).

Je suis consternation.

----------


## Catel

Ca n'apparaît nulle part dans le test de Noël, donc au cas où, il faut savoir que Eliza fait référence à ça : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA

----------


## Zodex

> (...)mais en plus on a droit aux illustrations de jeux pour débiles (League of Machin).


Comment tu parles du patron !  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jul Marston

Sans compter le dossier complètement anecdotique des 400 couv' (qui se contente de celles déjà présentes dans la frise chronologique des 10 ans, avec quasi les mêmes propos à la virgule près...)
Rien aurait été encore mieux que ce "passage obligé" qui sent le truc fait à la va-vite pour cause de 00

----------


## ducon

> Mis à part cela, j'ai bien aimé l'article de Sébum. Bon après, on sait à quoi s'attendre lorsque Canard PC veut faire de la politique. Quand on lit Donald Trump dans le titre, on sait bien que ce n'est pas pour nous y vanter les résultats économiques du Trumpisme - pourtant globalement très bons (croissance, ré-industrialisation, chômage au plus bas depuis un demi-siècle, y compris au sein de la communauté afro-américaine…) -, mais pour y parler extrême droite, racisme et terrorisme, comme dans n'importe quel journal de gauche. L'analyse sémantique du texte révèle un ton péremptoire et extrêmement négatif.


Des résultats économiques très bons ? Pour qui, au juste ? Et grâce à qui, exactement ? Et sur le dos de qui, au fait ?




> C'est, selon moi, le gros point faible du magazine, aussi pertinent en matière vidéoludique qu'il est au ras des pâquerettes en matière de politique… C'est un mélange entre Libération, le Monde et Marianne, sans oublier la petite touche Mediapart et, _last but not least_, Charlie Hebdo, autrefois pseudo-transgressif, aujourd'hui si tristement conformiste. Tous ces médias, reliques d'une époque révolue, sont d'ailleurs sous perfusion subventionnée, puisqu'ils n'intéressent plus personne. De grands auteurs de gauche comme Christopher Lasch, Michel Clouscard ou même Michéa annoncent, chacun à leur manière et depuis très longtemps, le naufrage inéluctable de cette gauche sociétale adepte de la religion du progrès, naufrage qui est en train d'avoir lieu sous nos yeux. Je doute donc que ce soit l'exemple à suivre, mais bon…


Michéa, de gauche ?  ::O: 
As-tu LU Michéa ?
Est-ce vraiment la peine de débattre avec quelqu’un qui sort un contresens aussi énorme ?

----------


## gros_bidule

> Sans compter le dossier complètement anecdotique des 400 couv' (qui se contente de celles déjà présentes dans la frise chronologique des 10 ans, avec quasi les mêmes propos à la virgule près...)
> Rien aurait été encore mieux que ce "passage obligé" qui sent le truc fait à la va-vite pour cause de 00


Possible que je sois un gros amnésique, mais ça ne m'a pas choqué, et plus que tout, ça m'a fait super plaisir (et marrer) de revoir les couvertures.  ::ninja:: 
Peut être souffres-tu d'aigritude. C'est une cousine de la tristitude.

Au pire dits-toi que c'est comme un épisode à flash-backs, comme dans Le prince de Bel Air ou Stargate SG1, où l'épisode rappelle d'autres épisodes. Personne au monde de la Terre n'a jamais pleuré pour ça.

----------


## Syphil

Le test de disco elysium donne envie rha, d'ailleurs je viens d'apprendre qu'une traduction française allait probablement voir le jour (https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/e...050822641.html.)

Par contre je n'ai pas encore lu le dossier commis par le très facétieux LFS, c'est un moment que je repousse avec une certaine appréhension, car je crains en effet d'être foudroyé sur place par son extrême gauchiasserie (je taquine hein ! ::P: )

----------


## gros_bidule

Sincèrement, j'en suis à la moitié de son article (il est pas mal dense, avec plein de références), et ne vois rien de gauchiste ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. 
A moins de chercher à tout prix la petite bête ou de vouloir troller, ou une seconde partie qui serait écrite par Mélenchon, nan, tu peux foncer  ::P:

----------


## Syphil

Mais oui en plus c'est un énorme pavé !  :WTF:

----------


## GhostDog29

*@ ducon*

Tout d’abord, l’échange n’est possible que si l’on respecte certaines règles fondamentales. Le processus de raisonnement se construit principalement à partir de propositions, et non de questions.

Poser huit questions coup sur coup (le « questionnement à outrance » selon Schopenhauer) n’a donc pas pour fonction d’inviter au débat d’idées… C’est plus une interview, ou un réquisitoire. Cela se reflète également dans ta dernière question rhétorique :




> Est-ce vraiment la peine de débattre avec quelqu’un qui sort un contresens aussi énorme ?


On pourrait paraphraser ainsi : « faut-il débattre avec quelqu’un qui a tort ? » Étant donné que débattre consiste justement à convaincre quelqu’un, cela ferme, de fait, la possibilité même de l’échange.


_« Des résultats économiques très bons ? Pour qui, au juste ? Et grâce à qui, exactement ? Et sur le dos de qui, au fait ? »_

Très bons du point de vue du capitalisme, et dans la limite de sa logique, avec tout ce que cela implique.


_« As-tu LU Michéa ? »_

J’ai lu une partie de ses ouvrages, mais pas tous (Orwell ; Les Mystères de la gauche ; L’enseignement de l’ignorance ; Le Complexe d’Orphée ; L’empire du moindre mal).


_« Michéa, de gauche ? »_

Malgré la pauvreté stylistique de la question, c’est probablement la plus intéressante des huit que tu as posées.

Effectivement, tout comme Orwell, son maître à penser, il est assez difficile de catégoriser Michéa. Orwell résumait son positionnement politique par une pirouette sémantique volontairement amusante et provocatrice, en se définissant comme _« anarchiste conservateur »_ (Audiard l'a rejoint avec sa fameuse boutade, pour emmerder la bien-pensance : _« moi, c’est la gauche qui me rend de droite »_). Michéa développe un peu plus à travers ses travaux, mais l’idée reste la même. Il me semble que c’est dans « Les Mystères de la gauche » qu’il développe l’idée selon laquelle il est impossible de prétendre lutter contre le capitalisme sans intégrer une certaine forme de conservatisme et d’ancrage, puisque le capitalisme repose justement sur la destruction des structures traditionnelles (au sens large) des peuples, ainsi que sur le mouvement permanent de L’Homme. Selon lui, ce que le capitalisme craint le plus, c’est l’inertie, l’enracinement, et le collectif. Bon, après, résumer les travaux de Michéa en quelques lignes est vain, mais c’est une des réflexions centrales, qui mérite d’être creusée.

Mais définir Michéa pose aussi la question de définir, finalement, ce qui fait en règle générale que l’on est de gauche ou de droite. Je trouve que c’est difficile. Faut-il prendre en compte les opinions, le mode de consommation, les références culturelles, le train de vie, le bulletin de vote, les valeurs morales ? Si tu as une solution à me donner à ce niveau-là, j’en serais ravi.

Personnellement, j’ai des amis « de gauche » qui ont voté Macron (c’est-à-dire pour le néo-conservatisme, donc pour l’extrême droite bien comprise) et qui sont partis en voyage en Israël pour leurs vacances, le pays de tous les extrémismes (politique, économique, racial, religieux, etc.), c’est-à-dire l’extrême droite de l’extrême droite, sans se poser de questions et sans gêne aucune.

À l’inverse, de nombreuses personnes à la sensibilité « conservatrice » sont très impliquées dans le tissu associatif local, par exemple, ou donnent beaucoup de leur personne pour le bien collectif...

En fait, j’ai le sentiment qu’il faut surtout se méfier de ceux qui affichent une étiquette politique trop limpide pour être honnête. Je pense par exemple aux figures de mai 68, qui ont quasiment tous fini néo-con, planqués dans des postes à pouvoir (conseiller, député, personnalité médiatique, etc.), et qui ont surtout fini comme les m*rdes humaines qu’ils ont toujours été : Cohn-Bendit député pédophile ultralibéral, Goupil défenseur de la guerre en Irak de Bush, BHL, Glucksman et Kouchner les va-t-en-guerre alignés derrière les États-Unis, Geismar au PS, etc. La liste est longue, et pourtant, ils s’affichaient tous « à gauche toute »…

Bref, pour en revenir à Michéa (qui t'a interpellé alors que ce n’était qu’un détail de mon propos, j’ignore pourquoi…), je serais ravi d’avoir ta propre définition de la gauche, et que tu m’expliques pourquoi on ne peut absolument pas classer Michéa à gauche, car j’ai un peu de mal à m’y retrouver.

Y.

----------


## ducon

Michéa lui-même, dans ses livres, écrit très clairement qu’il n’est pas de gauche. Il est socialiste (dans le sens du XIXe siècle). Il y écrit très clairement aussi que l’opposition droite/gauche est une opposition entre bourgeois libéraux. Il n’est pas libéral.

----------


## GhostDog29

> Michéa lui-même, dans ses livres, écrit très clairement qu’il n’est pas de gauche. Il est socialiste (dans le sens du XIXe siècle).


Peux-tu développer un peu plus ? Et préciser à quel moment il écrit très clairement qu'il n'est pas de gauche ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait GhostDog tu t'es inscrit sur le forum juste pour parler politique ? 

Sous prétexte que le magazine "se politise" aux yeux de quelques-uns, vous allez nous péter les rouleaux en parlant de votre côté très franchement de politique sur les forums ?

Ou alors c'est moi qui suis complètement plus en phase avec le forum.

----------


## ducon

Michéa écrit très clairement que l’opposition droite/gauche est une opposition entre bourgeois libéraux. Il n’est pas libéral.
J’ajoute qu’il écrit par ailleurs que l’opposition droite/gauche est une illusion.

----------


## GhostDog29

> En fait GhostDog tu t'es inscrit sur le forum juste pour parler politique ?


Pas uniquement, mais en partie, oui. Je suis inscrit depuis 2012, quelque temps après avoir commencé à lire Canard PC de manière régulière.




> Sous prétexte que le magazine "se politise" aux yeux de quelques-uns, vous allez nous péter les rouleaux en parlant de votre côté très franchement de politique sur les forums ?


Je trouve au contraire que le forum est très peu politisé. D'un certain côté, c'est bien dommage, car apparemment cela intéresse du monde.

Mais je ne vois pas bien où est le problème : non seulement la politique n'est pas tabou (il faut peut-être justement en parler plus et de manière sereine), car cela concerne tout de même l'avenir de nos gosses, mais, de plus, si cela ne t'intéresse pas ou te « pète les rouleaux », personne ne t'oblige à t'y investir ou à y répondre. Quel drôle d'état d'esprit !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Michéa lui-même, dans ses livres, écrit très clairement qu’il n’est pas de gauche.


Je n'ai jamais rien lu de tel dans ses travaux. Si tu pouvais me donner une référence, cela me serait très utile et m'intéresse beaucoup.

----------


## ducon

Parler de politique sur ce forum est délicat (lire, attention à la modération).
Pour Michéa, non, franchement, tu es sérieux ? Il condamne l’opposition factice droite/gauche, ça ne te suffit pas ? Et tu en tires quelle conséquence ? Pas qu’il est d’extrême droite, j’espère.

----------


## Shane Fenton

Je suis en train de lire le numéro, en particulier le dossier "Du Gamergate à l'élection de Donald Trump", et je l'aime beaucoup. Je n'en attendais pas moins. Cela, dit, j'ai relevé une erreur : page 48 (3ème page du dossier, donc), l'article référence _This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things_ de _"l'essayiste David Carol"_.

A mon avis, c'est une erreur d'homonymie. En effet, il existe bien un livre intitulé _This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things_ écrit par David Carol et paru en 2011, celui-ci est un photographe, et le livre est présenté ici-même comme un livre de photos : https://www.photoeye.com/bookstore/c...?Catalog=ze491

En revanche, il existe un autre livre intitulé _This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things_, écrit par Whitney Phillips, paru en 2018, et bien plus en rapport avec le sujet. D'ailleurs le sous-titre, *"Mapping the Relationship between Online Trolling and Mainstream Culture"*, indique que c'est plutôt à ce livre que vous faites référence : https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/why-we-cant-have-nice-things

*Edit:* Vérification faite après m'être procuré l'ouvrage (que je suis tenté de recommandé pour l'instant), il s'agit bien du bon ouvrage. En effet, à la page 87 du format ebook, je tombe sur le paragraphe traduit dans l'article : 




> Of all the factors contributing to the trolls’ engagement with Mitchell Henderson’s death, emotional dissociation—an orientation to self and other that psychologist John Suler cites as a core pillar of online disinhibition3—is the most prominent. In the trolling world, dissociation manifests as an emotional firewall between he who targets and that which is targeted, and isn’t just incidental to the existence of lulz, but in fact is regarded as necessary. No matter the circumstance, and whatever their source, emotions are seen as a trap, something to exploit in others and ignore or switch off in yourself. Abandon all feeling, ye who enter here.
> 
> From this solipsistic position, one reinforced by the protections afforded by anonymity, trolls are able to dismiss the emotional context of a given story, as well as the harm their actions cause. All trolls see—all they choose to see—are the absurd, exploitable details. In Henderson’s case, trolls were either disinterested in or outright blind to the series of events that lead to the young teen’s suicide. They were either disinterested in or outright blind to the grief his death caused his parents. Most significantly, they were either disinterested in or outright blind to the ways in which their mockery exacerbated an already traumatizing experience. All that mattered was the punch line. The vast majority of trolling humor, and all humor categorized as “lulzy,” is characterized by similar myopia.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pas uniquement, mais en partie, oui. Je suis inscrit depuis 2012, quelque temps après avoir commencé à lire Canard PC de manière régulière.
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve au contraire que le forum est très peu politisé. D'un certain côté, c'est bien dommage, car apparemment cela intéresse du monde.
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas bien où est le problème : non seulement la politique n'est pas tabou (il faut peut-être justement en parler plus et de manière sereine), car cela concerne tout de même l'avenir de nos gosses, mais, de plus, si cela ne t'intéresse pas ou te « pète les rouleaux », personne ne t'oblige à t'y investir ou à y répondre. Quel drôle d'état d'esprit !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


C'est sûrement parce que le forum est consacré aux jeux vidéos. Et que donc quand je viens dans le forum, puis dans un sujet, au pif celui du numéro 400, pour lire des idées et débats sur les jeux vidéos et leur monde, ce n'est pas pour lire ce qui est déjà visible sur 95% du contenu du web francophone : de la politique.

Accessoirement, si ce forum n'est que "peu politisé", c'est que la politique est interdite dans la charte, et ce certainement depuis 2012  ::o: . Merci de ne pas retourner la situation en parlant de mon état d'esprit bizarre.

----------


## Jaycie

> Mais je ne vois pas bien où est le problème : non seulement la politique n'est pas tabou (il faut peut-être justement en parler plus et de manière sereine).





> - Règle N°4 : Vous n'êtes pas tout seul. Pas de spoilers sans protection, de flood et de hors-sujet, pas de messages à caractère publicitaire, pas de politique Française (élections, syndicats, etc...)


Y'a une raison pour laquelle le forum est pas politisé, y'a eu un topic de l'actu et même un topic du GamerGate ! Avec les soucis qu'il y a eu ensuite sur le forum, ça a coupé sec :smile:

Bon je dis ça y'a un topic sur l'actu Américaine, ça déchaine un peu moins les passions.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon je dis ça y'a un topic sur l'actu Américaine, ça déchaine un peu moins les passions.


It's a great topic, many people say it's the best topic, not like the crooked actu topic or the dishonest heart topic.


_______________


Aucun rapport : j'ai fini par lire le papier de Sebum sur l'extrême droite, et une phrase m'a fait tiquer (pas de débat politique, promis). Je n'ai pas le mag sous les yeux, mais en gros Sebum dit "heureusement, les gamers sont minoritaires alors que la base de joueurs augmente en permanence"

C'est devenu si péjoratif que ça, "gamer", en Français, ou dans d'autres langues hors Anglais ? 
Pour moi, ça signifie joueur hardcore, par opposition à un joueur casual, mais sans jugement de valeur.

----------


## Praetor

> C'est devenu si péjoratif que ça, "gamer", en Français, ou dans d'autres langues hors Anglais ? 
> Pour moi, ça signifie joueur hardcore, par opposition à un joueur casual, mais sans jugement de valeur.


Nous sommes tous des raclures, assume  ::P: 

Quand j'étais ado nous étions des autistes épileptiques, puis des meurtriers de masse en puissance, maintenant nous sommes des facho. C'est là qu'on voit que CPC est devenu mainstream, ils racontent les mêmes conneries que TF1  ::trollface::

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Pas uniquement, mais en partie, oui. Je suis inscrit depuis 2012, quelque temps après avoir commencé à lire Canard PC de manière régulière.
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve au contraire que le forum est très peu politisé. D'un certain côté, c'est bien dommage, car apparemment cela intéresse du monde.
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas bien où est le problème : non seulement la politique n'est pas tabou (il faut peut-être justement en parler plus et de manière sereine), car cela concerne tout de même l'avenir de nos gosses, mais, de plus, si cela ne t'intéresse pas ou te « pète les rouleaux », personne ne t'oblige à t'y investir ou à y répondre. Quel drôle d'état d'esprit !


Comme d'autres l'ont plus ou moins dit : la politique, notamment Française, est interdite sur ce forum. 
Pas parce que ce n'est pas un sujet important, mais justement parce que c'en est un. 
La plupart des sujets politiques déchaînent les passions, amènent des discussions animées qui fréquemment finissent par ne plus être cordiales, ou par générer des pages et des pages de discussions hors sujet.

Il ne faut pas oublier que ce forum est avant tout associé à un magazine de jeux vidéos. 
Ça paraît évidemment bateau dis comme ça, mais sa vocation première est de permettre à des gens aimant les jeux vidéos et lisant ou ayant lu le mag de former une communauté.

Cela implique plusieurs choses.
D'une part, l'image du forum et l'image de CanardPC ne peuvent pas être entièrement dissociées. Nous (entendre, la rédaction et la modération) souhaitons donc contrôler ce qui se dit sur le forum et la manière dont cela se dit. C'est le but de la charte, et c'est pour cela que nous essayons de limiter le hors sujet dans les topics : pour que l'ensemble reste cohérent et agréable à lire.
D'autre part, la plupart des gens venant sur le forum y viennent pour parler de jeux vidéos. Certes, il existe plusieurs sections un peu annexes (je pense au Tout ou rien, Canard Café et compagnie), mais ce n'est pas le principal. De fait, le forum doit principalement tourner autour des jeux vidéos, et non des discussions politiques.
Enfin, nous sommes une équipe de modération bénévole, qui ne peut pas passer ses journées à faire le tri dans des bagarres à couteaux tirés entre personnes de points de vue opposés, sur des sujets qui ne sont pas les jeux vidéos. 
Pour être parfaitement honnête, nous aimerions bien aussi ne pas avoir à gérer de bagarre à propos des jeux vidéos, mais c'est un autre débat.

Pour tout cela, la décision a été prise, et demeure, de ne pas accepter les discussions et les messages traitant de politique Française sur l'ensemble du forum.

J'espère que j'ai expliqué tout ça clairement.

----------


## Alys

Personnellement, je comprends très bien ce choix.

Cela dit, j'ai une objection logique : si le magazine comporte des articles qui parlent de politique (au sens large du terme), il est donc interdit de débattre de ces articles sur le forum ?

----------


## GhostDog29

> Comme d'autres l'ont plus ou moins dit : la politique, notamment Française, est interdite sur ce forum. 
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que ce forum est avant tout associé à un magazine de jeux vidéos.


Je réagissais au départ au dossier de Sébum du numéro 400 : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12579489

Je ne pense pas être en dehors des clous, puisque c'est le but de cette discussion (_« Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles de CPC 400 »_)

Après, c'est vrai que l'on s'est peut-être éloigné du sujet en traitant de Michéa, mais tout est parti d'une question qui m'était posée... Mais du coup, est-il autorisé de réagir à un article politique du magazine ou non ?  ::blink::

----------


## Praetor

Par soucis de cohérence Khan devrait ban Sébum pour politique  ::ninja::

----------


## GhostDog29

> Quand j'étais ado nous étions des autistes épileptiques, puis des meurtriers de masse en puissance, maintenant nous sommes des facho. C'est là qu'on voit que CPC est devenu mainstream, ils racontent les mêmes conneries que TF1


Tu n'y vas pas avec le dos de la cuillère, pardi !  ::trollface::

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Je réagissais au départ au dossier de Sébum du numéro 400 : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12579489
> 
> Je ne pense pas être en dehors des clous, puisque c'est le but de cette discussion (_« Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles de CPC 400 »_)
> 
> Après, c'est vrai que l'on s'est peut-être éloigné du sujet en traitant de Michéa, mais tout est parti d'une question qui m'était posée... Mais du coup, est-il autorisé de réagir à un article politique du magazine ou non ?


Le sujet est en effet borderline. 
En règle générale, si la discussion est cordiale et s'en tient au contenu de l'article, y'a pas trop de raison que ça pose problème. 
Si nous devons intervenir ou que la discussion sort de l'article et devient générale, non.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Malheureusement, c'est rare que ça se termine bien, la plupart ne viennent pas pour débattre mais pour avoir raison. Ça se transforme en attaques personnelles, ça déforme les propos, ça ne lit pas les réponses...
Donc même si ça peut être intéressant, ça dérape à chaque fois.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> A mon avis, c'est une erreur d'homonymie. En effet, il existe bien un livre intitulé _This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things_ écrit par David Carol et paru en 2011, celui-ci est un photographe, et le livre est présenté ici-même comme un livre de photos : https://www.photoeye.com/bookstore/c...?Catalog=ze491
> En revanche, il existe un autre livre intitulé _This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things_, écrit par Whitney Phillips, paru en 2018, et bien plus en rapport avec le sujet. D'ailleurs le sous-titre, *"Mapping the Relationship between Online Trolling and Mainstream Culture"*, indique que c'est plutôt à ce livre que vous faites référence


En effet, c'est une erreur de ma part, ça m'apprendra à faire mes bibliographies à l'arrache

----------


## Sig le Troll

Juste un "big up" à Izual pour avoir partagé les "chaînes radio (youtube)" Lofi Hip Hop. Ca va faire quasi un an que j'ai découvert ça, et vrai que ça fait un bien fou quand on a envie d'une soirée tranquille.  :;):

----------


## Syphil

> Malheureusement, c'est rare que ça se termine bien, la plupart ne viennent pas pour débattre mais pour avoir raison. Ça se transforme en attaques personnelles, ça déforme les propos, ça ne lit pas les réponses...
> Donc même si ça peut être intéressant, ça dérape à chaque fois.


En effet beaucoup de gens abordent ces sujets pour avoir raison et pour être dans ce qui leur apparaît comme le camp du bien (d'où l'idée que, si tu n'es pas de leur bord tu es un salaud), à contrario les gens qui s'attachent plutôt à essayer de découvrir la vérité sont généralement plus calmes, puisque dans une démarche de remise en question.

----------


## Catel

Je viens de lire le papier de Sébum. Il m'a semblé être brillamment construit et solidement documenté. La fin me paraît davantage être une hypothèse intellectuelle qu'un programme politique, qui vise à l'émancipation qui est dialectiquement l'inverse de l'endoctrinement et non une autre forme de ce dernier.
La seule réserve que j'ai est de lier trop étroitement le Gamergate à l'élection de Trump, qui procède d'un mouvement plus large, global, de national-populisme en cette décennie. Ce ne sont pas les jeux vidéo qui ont porté au pouvoir Orban, Modi, Duterte ou Bolsonaro. Il y a là-dedans plutôt un mélange de crise des classes moyennes, de vieillissement de la population, sans doute d'effets délétères d'une structure ploutocratique du capitalisme moderne, et d'autres facteurs.

----------


## ducon

Il dit juste que ça a été une répétition mais il est vrai aussi que pas mal de droiteduristes ont été élu avant le Gaymer Gayte.

----------


## Nilsou

Et surtout, bon, faut vraiment tirer un rapport avec des points assez lointain je trouve. L’élection de Trump, de mémoire, il me semble que pas mal d'analyste avait aboutit à la conclusion que c'était plus un phénomène de pauvreté, de désindustrialisation de zones complètes des US, d'abandon etc... qui avait finit par détruire le socle du "rêve américain" dans des régions complètes des USA. Mais cela ne signifie pas pour autant que les mecs qui ont élus Trumps sont tous des fachos extrémistes. 

Il y avait eu une très bonne analyse du monde diplomatique sur le sujet : 
https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/20...CHSCHILD/58963

Michael Moore, le réalisateur célèbre (Fahrenheit 9/11 notamment) avait prédis l’élection de Trump et son analyse de l'époque trace un très bon résumé des raisons en question : 
https://michaelmoore.com/trumpwillwin/

Les deux points de vue montre un kaléidoscope de facteurs dans lesquels le coté "rageux-conservateur-facho" est finalement très minoritaire dans le processus ayant aboutit à son élection. 

Après ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de mouvement général avec beaucoup de retour de "rageux-conservateur-facho" au pouvoir dans divers pays sur la planète, avec de vrais exemples pratiques ou on pourrait clairement parler de contre-révolution. Mais, amha, l’élection de Trump n'en fait vraiment pas partie et de fait tracer un lien entre l’élection de Trump et ces histoires de communautés toxique dans le jeux vidéo me parait hautement hasardeux et un peu facile.


J'ai pas encore tout lu l'article, néanmoins il y a certaines remarques des pages précédentes que je trouve justifiée. L'une d'elle, je paraphrase, précise le fait que CPC fait un peu de la politique "molle", dirons nous, avec un micro positionnement de gauche, mais principalement sociétal et relativement vague. 
En fait j'ai l'impression que vous payez en partie cet aspect flou. Vous n’êtes ni suffisamment neutre pour n’irriter personne, ni suffisamment spécialisé sur certains aspects sociétaux précis (féminisme etc...) pour avoir un argumentaire 100% propre à la hauteur de celui d'une véritable assoc féministe par exemple, ni suffisamment fouillé et cadré théoriquement pour avoir des discours de gauche sur le fond comme peuvent l'être les mecs du monde diplomatique, qui font référence dans le domaine. 
Le résultat c'est que c'est risky comme positionnement, on peut être féministe et lire vos articles et être gêné ou énervé dans certains cas par certaines approximations, et on peut être de gauche et être d'accord sur le fond plus ou moins avec ce que vous essayez de dire mais ressentir une gêne tout de même à la lecture voir être irrité par certains points qui manque de cadrage théorique. 

Contrairement à d'autre j'irais pas jusqu’à dire qu'il faut que vous abandonniez votre positionnement, après tout vous avez vos idée et tout ça et tout n'est pas déconnant. Mais je pense qu'il faudrait encore un véritable travail de fond pour vous mettre à niveau sur mal de point histoire que ça devienne vraiment "propre". Au niveau des spécialistes du domaine à chaque fois. Donc ouais c'est un peu comme si on vous demandez d'être spécialiste en jeux vidéo ET en ceci ET en cela. Mais c'est le prix à payer je dirais.  ::P:

----------


## serkal

Alors bon, moi, à la base, j'avais plein de questionnement au sujet de l'intervention de LFS dans l'émission, et de son article dans le dernier numéro.

Mais au final, je change totalement de ligne éditoriale.

Les articles de *Noël Malware* sur AI : *The Somnium Files*, *Eliza* et *Kind Words* m'ont fait le même effet que les 3 premiers épisodes de la première saison de *Black Mirror*. Je ne sais plus trop si je dois le remercier ou le maudire. Mais une chose est sûre, je ne pourrai jamais effacer ce moment de mon minuscule lobe occipitale. Et merci bien.

Ah, et la retro de *Mr Chat* est une petite note de fraicheur franchement sympathique.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Yo. J'aurais une question concernant l'article de Robin Déboite Sur la représentation des cataclysmes dans le jeu vidéo. J'ai vu qu'il mentionnait Isotopium Chernobyl. Il l'a testé et si oui, serait-il d'accord pour partager son ressenti sur ce jeu atypique, bien qu'encore embryonnaire voire même relevant juste pour le moment d'une curiosité ? Le sujet m'intéresse, même si en ce moment il n'y a rien de nouveau ^^.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Plop.

Des gens sauraient s'il existe un équivalent à *DotGrid*, dont il est fait mention dans le n°400 (page 80) ? Il s'agit d'un logiciel de dessin vectoriel léger et simple à prendre en main, qui plus est freeware, mais hélas conçu pour du 64 bit ; or j'ai un vieux PC en 32 bit et pas les moyens d'en acheter un "à jour".

D'avance, merci ^^.

----------

